#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Well Engineering & Construction by Hussain Rabia

## sasirkumar

Hi Friends



Here i am sharing *Well Engineering & Construction* by Hussain Rabia.It covers almost all the topics in Well Engineering with easy navigation option.

Here is the link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Regards
SasikumarSee More: Well Engineering & Construction by Hussain Rabia

----------


## abdelwhab

thank you

----------


## huhufind

bookmarked and b back l8er, bro, :-)

----------


## barham

In the name of Allah...
Thank you Mr. sasirkumar for the book. But I want this book also by Rabia please if you have and can share:
Oilwell drilling engineering principle and practice...

----------


## pedroterzi

Tried to download by that link in rapidshare, did not work.

found this one, was ok:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Nice book indeed.

----------

